# Ever feel like you're being watched?



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 66465


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!!! Sara, you definitely are being "Spied' on!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

It's creepy, actually lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL. Love that photo


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG too funny!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitely feel like that every single time I open the fridge! Four little eyes are immediately watching everything...hoping something good is coming out for THEM.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Be careful, they could be government spies.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How cute. I feel that way all the time as well.

Heaven forbid I stand up from the couch. At least two jump up (sometimes MowMow can't be bothered) and mill around my legs while I walk to wherever I'm going....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Adorable picture! Love it.

Often Coco does that to me. I think it's usually her silent plea to sit on my lap (she never does unless I tell her it's ok). Sometimes I have something else on my lap though so I can't, and its just creepy. A few times I tried to get other family members to distract her or get her going over to them but she'd keep coming back a few seconds later to stare at me. Even creepier. And she didn't have to go outside, I asked.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

They're your guardian angels, making sure you're safe while you sleep


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha everyone knows how I feel then! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol...of course, I bet everyone knows. Hubby caught ET watching me many times, especially if I was going the direction of his room. Going that direction could mean either his room or the bathroom.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's when I call my girls "*Corn Kitties*" - if the Children of the Corn had cats, they'd be staring like that. creeps me out


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! Great pic. 

Munch sort of looks like he's got a devious plan in mind.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Leelu does that first thing in the morning. She gets next to my face without touching, paws tucked in and staring at me. I'm convinced she uses her mind powers to wake me up. lol First thing I see when I open my eyes are her eyes inches from me. I always wonder how long she does that or if I can feel her presence and wake up. Who knows. Half time she starts purring and head butting me and there's no better good morning as far as I'm concerned. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Munch has been maturing his plan since the feather teasing torture.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL. Sara should be very, very careful...


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

And if Kris is still alive is because Mow thinks that strangling her with the onesies is not a lingering enough death.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha at least Oliver will protect me 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha I dunno, Oliver looks like he's in on Munch's plan!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, Sara! That's hilarious... and a little weird to wake up to.  It does look like they may be plotting something.



zuma said:


> Leelu does that first thing in the morning. She gets next to my face without touching, paws tucked in and staring at me. I'm convinced she uses her mind powers to wake me up. lol First thing I see when I open my eyes are her eyes inches from me. I always wonder how long she does that or if I can feel her presence and wake up. Who knows. Half time she starts purring and head butting me and there's no better good morning as far as I'm concerned.


 Haha, at least kitty cuddles are a pleasant thing to wake up to. Dante, who, by the way, is a 20 lb. cat and can be quite grumpy and unpredictable, takes the cake as far as creepy wake up rituals are concerned. He usually sleeps with my parents, who are the typical targets of his unsettling awakenings, but he's done it to me on a few occasions as well. 

Here's the scenario: As consciousness gradually returns you become aware of something tickling your face (ugh, what is that?). The feather light touch is trailing down the side of your face repeatedly, like something is _petting your cheek_. It feels soft, but there's also a feeling of something hard, and pointed raking your face that accompanies the soft sensation, oh, it's a... cat paw?! You blink open bleary eyes to find a cat face literally 6 inches from yours. He's staring at you unblinkingly and stroking your face! 8-O


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Haha I dunno, Oliver looks like he's in on Munch's plan!


Jackiepoo don't burst her bubble.


She's labouring under the illusion that her pets love her.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes. Every time I'm watching something and a cool song comes on and I start bopping around or singing, I catch Shelly staring at me with that "Are you OK?" look on her face.


----------

